

Complete List Of Microsoft Acquisitions - xirium
http://www.microsoft.com/msft/acquisitions/history.mspx

======
pg
This is probably not complete. Companies don't announce acquisitions below a
certain threshold.

~~~
xirium
Oops. (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_companies_acquired_by_M...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_companies_acquired_by_Microsoft_Corporation)
).

